# What to do...



## kriscmt (Feb 20, 2011)

I was on Synthroid 100/Cytomel 15 with the following labs:
TSH 0.05 (0.34-5.60)
FT4 0.85 (0.58-1.64)
FT3 3.29 (2.39-6.79)

Also had:
Thyroglobulin antibody 2.7 (0.0-4.0)
TBO Ab 104 (<9.0)
DHEA 1.710 (0.63-4.70...)
Estrogen 245.3 (early follicular phase 30-250)
Progesterone 1.4 (Mid-follicular phase 0.3-1.5)
Vit D 25-OH 36.6 (30.0-100.0)
Ferritin: 29 (11-307)
Iron sat: 22 (10-55%)
B12 was good around 775 range.

I have been feeling on/off shaky, so I backed off Cytomel to 10. I started iron but for some reason was having the opposite effect and running to the bathroom....but not sure if this is the iron or due to shaky feeling?

I want to switch to NT and did get an Rx for Armour from the doc...but I am not sure I should switch as my ferritin is low and I think that might make it tough. My TSH on Synthroid 100/10 Cytomel was 1.27 and my FT levels were about the same as they are now, low normal. This is the lowest my TSH has ever been and my FTs are low normal still....I feel bad no matter what. I wonder if maybe I am having a Hashi "swing" right now with my shaky feeling off and on and the low TSH?

The doctor gave me 1.5 grains of Armour...not sure if that is the right dose and if I want "new" Armour. The doc is really freaked out about my TSH and does not really seem to FT concerned. This is my 4th endo......I do not know what to do.....still on my Synthroid/Cytomel for now.
Any ideas?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kriscmt said:


> I was on Synthroid 100/Cytomel 15 with the following labs:
> TSH 0.05 (0.34-5.60)
> FT4 0.85 (0.58-1.64)
> FT3 3.29 (2.39-6.79)
> ...


Getting that Ferritin up to 50 to 100 would be a huge help as low Ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement and it can also cause that hyper feeling.

I don't see your labs as being on the hyper side. Mid-range for the FT3 is 4.59 and you are quite below that. Most of us like our FT3 in 3/4 range of the range given by your lab. At this point, TSH is not relevant and your FT4 is naturally low when taking any T3 so that is not a worry either. FT3 is the active hormone which we need for energy, healing and a sense of well-being.

That Armour dose is a pretty good fit to what you are taking w/ the Cytomel. That would be about 13.5 mcgs. of T3. It is a good place to start. But you must get that Ferritin up.

Liquid Floradix is good; fast asorbing and comes in flavors. I also always recommend cast iron cookware for the home.

Have you had all the antibodies listed here tested; ever?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

The above must be TPO; not TBO? Have you ever had a sonogram or uptake scan?

Hope some of this helps you to sort things through.


----------



## kriscmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes, sorry 
TPO Ab is 104 which is elevated and has always been around 100 range.
Thyroglobulin antibody has always been normal.

My new lab order has a TSI listed. I have never had this done before.

My thyroid ultrasound in 2009 showed "normal"
My latest ultrasound done Sept 2010 showed:
Numerous subcentimeter hypoechoic lesions throughout both thyroid glands compatible with adenomas associated with goiter. No dominant mass identified.

I know my FTs are low normal and wonder why I am so "shaky" lately? I started an adrenal supplement with tyrosine in it, but stopped it as I have been shaky...but I am still shaky and running to the bathroom often. I start iron and stopped it because of the running to the bathroom? I am so confused!

So, would it be best to start Armour now or wait until I can get the ferritin higher? My doc was no help and think I need another new one...she just kept saying your TSH Is making you gain weight and causing bone loss?

Thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kriscmt said:


> Oh yes, sorry
> TPO Ab is 104 which is elevated and has always been around 100 range.
> Thyroglobulin antibody has always been normal.
> 
> ...


As I have said, I am not sure you should be on any thyroxine replacement right now. Increased intestinal motility is one of many symptoms of hyper.

When do you expect to get results of TSI??? I hope you will share that w/us? We need the result and the range although as stated, "The well person should have no TSI."

By the way; many of us who were hyperthyroid gained weight. Believe that or not. Symptoms can and do cross over.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

When you say "adrenal support" is that some kind of supplement? I am pretty wary of those supplements with a whole bunch of different herbs in them. A bit too much like playing chemical Russian Roulette.


----------



## kriscmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I got it at the healthfood store. It has ashwaghda? licorice, tyrosine and some others. I had more energy and felt okay, but having the off and on symptoms I decided to stop it. I also started iron supplements around the same time for low ferritin, but I do not think they could cause this type of issue. Today I only took 5 mg Cytomel....this morning after taking it I was shaky, etc...but now I feel okay. So, maybe I will just stay low on Cytomel until my body is happier. I do not think I want to try the Armour until I am feeling like my more normal hypo self


----------

